# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  beba od 4 mjeseca i sokovi?

## Sola

Danas mi je prijateljica koja ima bebača od 4 mjeseca rekla da je bila s njim kod doktorice na cijepljenju te da joj je dr. rekla da mu počne davati sokove! Moj komentar je bio da ne mogu vjerovati da joj je to rekla, te da ne treba ništa osim mačinog mlijeka prvih 6 mjeseci. A ona će na to: "pa zašto ne, na letcima i u knjigama piše da se može davati, da dobije vitamina c i bla bla" sva sretna jer njen "veliki dečko" sad smije piti sok. Baš sam se iznervirala. Eto morala sam to podjeliti s nekim    :Rolling Eyes: 
Ima li tko kakav dobar link o tome zašto NE davati ništa do 6 mj.? (osim ovih sa rodine stranice)

----------


## melange

vidiš da je žena jedva dočekala da malome još nešto osim mlijeka da,
ionako će ti na svaki tvoj link vratiti tim letkom ili knjigom u kojem piše to što namjerava napraviti.

----------


## curly mama

i meni je pedijatrica na kontroli savjetovala sokiće nakon 4 mj. 
uopće mi se nije dalo ulazit u rasprave ...rekla sam joj da isključivo dojim a na sve ostalo sam samo glupo klimala glavom. tako mi se tada činilo pametnije. naime, netom prije sam načula razgovor njene sestre kako daje upute na telefon nekoj zbunjenoj majci u kojem omjeru treba razrijediti kravlje mlijeko s vodom. kako do godine dana, a kako nakon...  :shock:

----------


## linolina

> vidiš da je žena jedva dočekala da malome još nešto osim mlijeka da,
> .


Tako je! Na stranu sad doktori i njihova stručnost, posebna tema, nego-što se tiče mame-ako želi dojiti-naći će milion letaka, ako ne želi-isto toliko (bez obzira na relevantnost izvora).
 Jednostavno, uz internet i ostale mogućnosti-sve je manje žena koje rade takve stvari zbog neznanja-ako ne znaju-to je uglavno zato što ne žele znati.
 Pišem ovo iz iskustva s nekim majkama koje su mi bliske-svima su im liječnici dijagnosticirali kojekave poremećaje koji se ne mogu liječiti (slabo mlijeko, slabo teče....) zbog kojih ide bočica.  :/  
Nema tu smisla -dokazivati. 
Jedno je razum-a drugo volja (rekli su skolastici  :Saint:  ).
Ja svakome preporučim rodine savjetnice-ako ne žele zvati-više ni ne spominjem niti slušam o "problemima". Nije moja stvar.

----------


## Honey

Hoćeš jedan link?

PREPORUKE ZA PROMICANJE DOJENJA HRVATSKOG PEDIJATRIJSKOG DRUŠTVA

S tog linka:




> 6. Pedijatri trebaju savjetovati roditelje da isključivo dojenje osigurava optimalan rast i razvoj tijekom otprilike prvih 6 mj. života.

----------


## Mamita

majčino mlijeko sadrži tvari koji štite probavni sustav od bakterija, npr. e coli, koje mogu biti jako opasne pogotovu u tako maloj dobi.
čim se krene s kombiniranjem povećava se rizik da se štetne bakterije razviju jer se konzumiranjem druge hrane ispire probavni sustav. stoga je važno ukoliko je moguće dojiti što duže bez dodavanja ičega, pa i vode.
ukratko   :Smile:

----------


## šefika

meni je dr rekla da su najnovije studije pokezale da eba već ssa 4 mjeseca može počet sa kašicama i sokičima...sigurno dr niej misla da mu dam cijeli obrok...
i ne znam koja normalna mama bi to napravila...mislim dala djetetu da pojede 2 miksane jabuke sa 4 mj...isprike ako ima takvih mama ovdje...
ja sam počela sa 6 mjeseci...i još uvijek nam je glavni obrok cica...a imamo 8 mjeseci...
i dr je sama meni rekla do godine dana mlijeko je glavna prehrana ostalo je dohrana i zato se tako zove..
a to što neke mame i očevi ne znaju razliku između hrane i dohrane je njihova osobna stvar...
meni sad nije jasno zašt raspravljati o tome više...
svaka mama će napraviti po svome...i svaki dr savjetovati svoje...
mi ćemo samo potrošiti živce na nešto što nas se ne tiče...
*melange* je u pravu...jedva je dočekala,,,
i ja jedva čekam njegove dvije godine da se odviknemo od cice,ali ga zato ne šopam...
i u samo pedijatrijskom članku na cybermedu dr piše kako do godine dana djetetu treba za obrok 4-5 velikih žlica kašice a ne 2 banane sa petit keksima i jednom jabukom...
osobno znam mamu koja je dijete sa 6 mjeseci počela hranit grahom,davat mu dona sirup za razblaživanje s vodom i mlijeko z'bregov 2,8%mm,pa kaj ja bi si pucala u glavu kad to vidim ali njoj ionako kroz jedno unutra kroz drugo van...  :Evil or Very Mad:  

 :Kiss:   svima i čuvajte svoje  :Saint:

----------


## patriša

Potpisujem šefiku.

----------


## šefika

hvala,ja sam se bojala da me ne shvatite ratobornom  :Laughing:

----------


## Netipična

uuu super tema.Imam istu dilemu.
Imam bebu od 3mjeseca,a na prošlom pregledu kod pedice rečeno mi je da mu s 4mj počnem davati **** sokove i to je to,bez uputa kako,kada,u kojoj količini i ono najvažnije zašto.
Nisam ona koja se kune u dojenje nakon 6mj,moram priznati da nekad jedva čekam da prestanem dojiti (nemojte me vikati sada),a onda opet se mislim pa ako sam se ovoliko i ovako trudila i ova tri mj saaamo dojim,par puta dala čaj kad je bio mali,ali kad sam skužila da to nisu grčevi (hvala bogu) nego da se svaka mala beba u početku muči za pokakat se,zašto onda tou 4om mj pokvariti sokom ako nema potrebe,a na sve strane se bruji o iskjučivom dojenju do 6mj.

Imam i ja prijateljicu koja je rodila mjesec dana prije mene,njen mali već jede plazma kekse  :shock: 
Tooo ne bi nikako,ali evo i da hoču davati s 4mj sok,kako bi to davala,između obroka ...umjesto obroka,...koliko puta dnevno i koliko ml???
A što se tiče dojenja nakon 6mj....kako to funkcionira,koliko podoja,kad..??
Hvala.

----------


## krumpiric

pa kako te bebe jedu te plazme, pokušavam zamislit moju 4mjesečnu bebu s keksom, ne ide mi nikako.

----------


## Tashunica

a jesi zaključila zašto bi kvarila dojenje sokićima?

----------


## MGrubi

bebe na adaptiranom , s obzirom da je u pitanju industrijski proizvod, mogu imati manjak vitamina C

ali majčino mljeko je sasvim dobro opskrbljeno svim vitaminima, sao pojedi voća i sve 5

opet, osim 'kupljenosti' pedijatra (i to za sitno: blokići, kalendari, kemijske olovke ...) ne vidim niti jedan pametan razlog uopće davati industrijski izrađen sok 
pa i vrapci na grani znaju da je vitamin C nestabilan, da se raspada na visokim temperaturama i što proizvod duže stoji to gubi sve više vitamina C


ajde da je dotična 'doktorica' (ne mogu shvatiti toliku neozbiljnost stručne osobe)  rekla da nariba mrkvicu ili jabuh+ku i ocjedi sok, pa onda taj PRAVI sok da bebaču ... onda bi mi bilo: ajde ima temelja za vitamine, ali čemu žuriti ako je beba dojena? (i najvjerojatnije nema pojma šta majčino mljeko zapravo jest)

----------


## Netipična

e pa da ja sam joj rekla zašto kupovni zašto ne domače,pa mi je rekla ok ako imam doma svoj vrt,ali to što kupim u dučanu ko zna kojeg je porijekla a ipak **** sokovi su bio uzgoj.

ali mene i dalje zanima zašto tri različita pedijatra u 10km udaljenosti,znači isti grad,govore tri različite stvari i zašto dati dojenoj bebi sa 4mj sok???
Što ako se i da?

----------


## zoza

> ...ali evo i da hoču davati s 4mj sok,kako bi to davala,između obroka ...umjesto obroka,...koliko puta dnevno i koliko ml???
> A što se tiče dojenja nakon 6mj....kako to funkcionira,koliko podoja,kad..??
> Hvala.


Kao što znaš, 6 mjeseci bebi je dovoljno samo tvoje mlijeko, ako se bebi dodaje vode, sokića, čajeka, beba će dojiti manje. Ako beba npr. utaži žeđ sokićem, neće imati potrebe dojiti kao što bi dojila da nije dobila taj sokić. Matematika je vrlo jednostavna, beba će manje sisati, manje mlijeka će se stvarati... i obično se onda dođe do toga da se mami "smanjilo mlijeko" i morala je početi dodavati adaptirano...

Što se tiče dojenja nakon 6 mjeseci... mame uglavnom nastavljaju dojiti na zahtjev kao i dotada. Do kraja prve godine mlijeko (majčino ili adaptirano) treba biti glavna namirnica kojom se dijete hrani, sve ostalo je DO-hrana, dijete se polako upoznaje s novim okusima, namirnicama, ali još uvijek mu je mlijeko glavna hrana. Dohrana ne zamjenjuje mliječni obrok nego ga dopunjuje! Znači, dohranu započneš tako da bebi nakon podoja, kada je sita i raspoložena ponudiš neku namirnicu.

Evo odličnog teksta o DOHRANI

----------


## Netipična

moj toliko puta dnevno jede da se ja ne mogu zamisli da još 9mj dojim.vjerojatno ću preći nakon 6mj na izdajanje jer me ovo pomalo umara,a još 3mj ću izgurati. a solucija o adaptiranom mi nikako ne paše jer bi meni osobno nakon ovog truda s dojenjem taj sav trud  bio uzaludan

----------


## MGrubi

> Alergije
> 
> Važan razlog odgađanja uvođenja dohrane je veliki porast alergija na hranu u čitavom svijetu.* Probavni sustav malog dojenčeta nije dovoljno zreo i propušta neprerađene sastojke hrane, čime se povećava mogućnost razvoja alergije*, Ona se može očitovati na koži, probavnom ili dišnom sustavu. S navršenih šest mjeseci djetetov je organizam enzimatski i imunološki zreliji, crijevna sluznica nepropusnija, a ako je dojenče ipak alergično to se pokaže najčešće u roku od nekoliko dana. Time je lakše prepoznati i definirati namirnicu koja je izazvala reakciju, te će ona biti kroz neko vrijeme uklonjena iz jelovnika djeteta. 
> 
> Zbog nezrelosti probavnog sustava (osobito enzimatskog dijela), većina čvrste hrane se slabo probavlja i može uzrokovati neugodne reakcije. Tako, primjerice, djetetova gušterača ne može lučiti enzim za razgradnju škroba prije navršenih šest mjeseci života. Prije sedmog ili osmog mjeseca života djeca ne mogu probaviti žitarice kao ni vlakna iz nekog povrća.


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2778

konkretan razlog za NE dohrani prije 6mj

----------


## MGrubi

> moj toliko puta dnevno jede da se ja ne mogu zamisli da još 9mj dojim.vjerojatno ću preći nakon 6mj na izdajanje jer me ovo pomalo umara,a još 3mj ću izgurati. a solucija o adaptiranom mi nikako ne paše jer bi meni osobno nakon ovog truda s dojenjem taj sav trud  bio uzaludan


  :Love:  

moja je bila jako zahtjevna u prva 3 mjeseca, dobijala je preko 1 kg/mj, rasla oko 5cm/mj
dakako da je i zbog toga sisala ka navijena, svakih 1,5h, bilo dan , bilo noć

nakon skoka u 3. mj, to se smirilo, tada kreće mirnije razdoblje, bebice sprije rastu i usporava se dobitak na težini, tada mi je već bilo lakše, puno lakše

nadam se da će i kod vas se situacija smiriti kao što je bilo i kod nas

----------


## nevenera

ni meni nije jasno gdje neki žure. :? 
ja sam ponosna na naš staž sisanja od skoro 3 mj, jer je tin nedonošće i imali smo dosta problema. još uvijek sisa na šeširiće ali to mi je sad manje bitno. svaki mjesec koji dojim ponosna sam i na njega i na sebe. ne pada mi na pamet ić s dohranom prije 6 mj.  
znam jednu majku koja je maloj odmah dala čajić, od prvog dana jer joj je dijete žedno. :/  pokušala sam joj objasniti ali... neki jednostavno ne mare ili ne žele mariti.

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Sama pomisao da ono što joj pružam je priroda stvorila, i to jednostavno mora biti tako, je dovoljan razlog da joj ništa drugo ne dajem. 
Pa kad bi mojem zlatu dala nešto drugo, cike bi mi pukle od prepunjenosti. I ovak ne stigne sve pojesti već se moram izdajati jer mljeko počne samo curiti, a već smo 2,5 mjeseca stari.
Da ne velim da je prošli mjesec dobila 1,2 kg! Samo i isključivo na ciki i to na zahtjev. Ak treba svakih 15 minuta. 
Ionako će prebrzo odrasti i više mi neće biti ovako "bliska"!

----------


## aro32

> majčino mlijeko sadrži tvari koji štite probavni sustav od bakterija, npr. e coli, ...


Ne znam, to je tako individualno. Mali od poznanice je isključivo dojen, a imao je tu bakteriju. Moja nije isključivo na m.mlijeku, a zdrava je (da pokucam).




> ...daje upute na telefon u kojem omjeru treba razrijediti kravlje mlijeko s vodom...


A drugo, isti taj mali kasnije nije volio nijedan ad, već se hrana miješala s kravljim, i nije imao problema.

----------

